# I'm living the single life



## 1544c (Jul 27, 2011)

Let me be the first to welcome me back to the single life!
I've been in the most dramatic relationship i've ever had to deal with. Jealousy and insecurity at all times. I'm still in love with her, she's still in love with me.
but it had to end. it sucks having to be the one to be cold and push someone you love away when it's consistently not working, knowing it's going to be more healthy for both of ya if you're not together.

woe is me. boo who.
here is a fun song from the 80s to make me, and everyone else that's recently single, happy about their new situation as a lone wolf.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRsmpQRbeuM&ob=av2e


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 27, 2011)

i like this one...flip-side of the coin......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRa4i_l8khY&feature=related


----------



## Missy (Jul 27, 2011)

You really made a thread about being single.......

Maybe next time I take out the trash, go to the bathroom or pet my cat ill make a thread about.

Hold on new thread inbound I just opened a beer! Here watch this youtube video, it describes what i feel!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqKqILzqCE8


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 27, 2011)

Missy said:


> You really made a thread about being single.......
> 
> Maybe next time I take out the trash, go to the bathroom or pet my cat ill make a thread about.
> 
> ...


well...um...i'm not a "mod" or anything but there are several threads on "4loko" already on the site maybe you should use the search feature.... sheesh.... also, i just made this squash/onion/garlic/tomato/eggplant/pasta/cheese casserole and it was real yum.......i'm also single


----------



## freeganmachine (Jul 27, 2011)

I've recently become single and the situation sounds the same. Life is strange. Oh man, I just started watching that music video. Bloody hell, this is great. xD


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 18, 2011)

relationships on the road are something that are hard to come by i would think especially if your spouse cant come with you on your travels or want to commit to a long term relationship. personally if they arnt down with what your doing dont give it up. EMBRACE THE SINGLE LIFE. and share as many aids as you can


----------



## Vonuist (Aug 27, 2011)

To me relationships just end up being a big list of prohibitions, I'd rather be free.


----------



## thisisme (Sep 6, 2011)

freeganmachine said:


> I've recently become single and the situation sounds the same. Life is strange. Oh man, I just started watching that music video. Bloody hell, this is great. xD


same situation here as well. Life is strange indeed. Nice to hear im not the only one:/


----------

